# Hypo/graves please help.



## dlongmo (Feb 22, 2011)

I was diagnosed with graves and was treated for hyper/graves. Due to meds or whatever reason I now have hypo and am gaining weight. I have talked to my doctor and she says it is what it is.. I would really like to stop the weight gain. Has anyone else encountered this, and if so how did you attack it? Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dlongmo said:


> I was diagnosed with graves and was treated for hyper/graves. Due to meds or whatever reason I now have hypo and am gaining weight. I have talked to my doctor and she says it is what it is.. I would really like to stop the weight gain. Has anyone else encountered this, and if so how did you attack it? Thanks


How were you treated? RAI or surgery? What thyroxine replacement are you on and how much. How long have you been on thyroxine replacement?

Do you have your most recent lab results and ranges you can share w/us? Ranges are important as different labs use different ranges.

What kind of diet are you following? How is your activity level? How do you feel in general meaning are you experiencing specific hypothyroid symptoms?

Welcome to the board.


----------

